# We send the GoPro 116ft to the bottom



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9xnVeygWaD4

I thought this would embed in the post. Suggestions?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's the way to find out what's down there. Very cool video! :thumbup:


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

*sweet video*

cool footage!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Triggers*

Dang man, what did you do, wrap that camera in squid? I havent' seen that many triggerfish in one place in a long, long time. They must really like that camera.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Attack of the triggers!  Try dropping a couple of spearo's down on that spot and watch what happens! Cool video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's down right cool. Who would have ever though to do something like that . The video was really interesting when camera was on the bottom.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cool video


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Great video thanks


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucky to get than camera back uneaten! :whistling: Sea-r-cy


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy crap!! That was awesome!!!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

How long of videos will it take?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> How long of videos will it take?


However long you would like


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so cool! Looks like I need to get a gopro to use as bait


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Way cool... Now I know what to use for good a trigger bait


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

That has got to be one of the coolest video's i've ever seen !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Put hooks on the camera...Good video, guess triggers have a taste for cameras.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Totally cool.... Thanks for sharing that. Where did you launch out of? That water was very clear and the footage was tremendous.

Chris


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a neat Vid.  The only problem is it is just like fishing. you don't know what is down there until you reel it up....and in this case review the tape.

More of you have this capability than you know.

This is the instruction manual for a Garmin chartplotter.

http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/1675_InstallationInstructions.pdf

Go to page 19 and read ; "Marine Video Cable".

Yes you will need a good camera capable of being submerged in the deep.
It would be neat to have it on a shorty rod and use one of the small Daiwa Electric reels. Such as Model Daiwa Seaborg 300FB.

This way the Capt can operate the boat and send down the camera. He will have a depth readout in meters also from the reel. There is no back lashing with these reels and no need to thumb the spool also.
When reeling up they beep and auto stop for you.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

chasintales said:


> Totally cool.... Thanks for sharing that. Where did you launch out of? That water was very clear and the footage was tremendous.
> 
> Chris


We launched out of Perdido(next to Theo Baars bridge) and went 25 miles SE of Pcola pass.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll have to try that next time. The visibility was great. The bad thing about the GoPro is you have to retrieve it to view what it recorded. I have a Seaview underwater camera with cables that connect to my Raymarine E-120 and can view live video. Or use the small LCD screen included. The GoPro I have is mounted on the small tower to view and record the back of the boat. I also view it on the display while recording. With 2 cervical disc surgery's it helps allot in not having to bend my neck so much. That was a massive amount of Trigger fish..!!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, I am surprised your camera is still working. LOL Thanks for sharing... now that is the way to figure out where to fish.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

You can just send me those GPS numbers..... Thanks! . Great video I haven't seen that many triggers in a long while.


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> Put hooks on the camera...Good video, guess triggers have a taste for cameras.


hahah that's what I was thinking


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool video...a whole new meaning of "sight fishing".....

BillD


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

was that at the edge just wondering i havent seen triggers that thick in years


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Lucky 13 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice video, I guess I know that Im probably goona get a GoPro for my kayak videos.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Private Pilot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9xnVeygWaD4
> 
> I thought this would embed in the post. Suggestions?



Try this:


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think I might start using my gopro as a Triggerfish Lure. Just add a couple of treble hooks to it.

Awesome video.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thise triggers a re funny looking..... cool vid!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome. Would love to do that on some of these flounder spots I'm fishing to see if it will pick them up. Always wondered why I could fish over them for hours and do nothing, and then all of a sudden they go into feeding frenzy mode. Would be nice to see if they are there just lazing around or if the "move in" on the spots I'm on...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I might have to break down and get one.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

As everyone is saying this film is way cool. For those of us thinking about buying one secure the cam well or have some dive gear on the boat. The camera is reasonably priced but I cry over losing a good lure.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

TOO COOL! :thumbup:


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

that was cool! the trigger liked it.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

whats amazing to me is the amount of sound that is transfered between the fishing line and the reel. kinda of like the ole tin can and string set up. you can hear the reel going down and screaming coming up. and that is through 116 ft. of line.


----------



## Parrothead0629 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome video! i'm gonna have to try this sometime. :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad ass video man, if you guys wanna have some real fun check out the HD MARCUM underwater cameras they run around 500 bucks, and come with 75feet of cable and a very nice lcd screen with recordable capabilities and excellent visabillity I just sold my marcum 825 c but I had a lot of fun checking them shallow water reefs out..now iam about to watch ur video again


----------

